# Favorite Opera



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pelléas Et Mélisande without a doubt for me. Can someone recommend more impressionistic Operas?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Pelléas Et Mélisande without a doubt for me. Can someone recommend more impressionistic Operas?


Please captain I am not being rude, but we have a whole opera section on the forum.

http://www.talkclassical.com/opera/


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ya, I remembered that right after I posted that.

Sorry!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Not sure if I have a favorite opera... but it would be between Tchaikovsky's Eugene Onegin or Verdi's Falstaff. - I'm not familiar with impressionist opera I'm afraid!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arnerich said:


> Not sure if I have a favorite opera... but it would be between Tchaikovsky's Eugene Onegin or Verdi's Falstaff. - I'm not familiar with impressionist opera I'm afraid!


No worries!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravel - _L'enfant et les sortilèges_





One of my favorite operas. This could be termed impressionistic, but its not really that similar to Debussy's _Pelléas Et Mélisande _.

Might also want to check out Britten's _Peter Grimes_.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Iris by Pietro Mascagni.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't think there's any opera quite like Pell....

This continues below. Weird this segment appeared without my doing anything!?!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't think there's any opera quite like Pelleas & Melisande, to be honest, but I could recommend some other 20th century pieces that aren't far off. Enescu's Oedipus is a fabulous piece, it has a certain "Frenchness" too. Ditto Martinu's Julietta, another work which really deserves better exposure than it gets. An obvious one is Bartok's Bluebeard, too! I feel a bit silly putting this down as one of my favourite operas, it's shorter than an hour, so on that basis alone it's hardly a hefty opera! Another in my favourites list would have to be Hindemith's masterpiece, Mathis Der Maler. I'd reckon any of the above would appeal to a Pelleas fan.
In the final analysis my two favourite operas are, in no particular order, Boris Godunov, and The Cunning Little Vixen.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

It's not my favorite opera anymore, but Paul Dukas Ariane et Barbe-bleu got me into opera, and it's fantastic. His style is a mix of Impressionism and Wagnerian styles plus some of his own creative style. It's a really a magica piece, I suggest
You take a listen.


----------



## nikon (Nov 16, 2017)

My choice: Gounod - Faust


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> It's not my favorite opera anymore, but Paul Dukas Ariane et Barbe-bleu got me into opera, and it's fantastic. His style is a mix of Impressionism and Wagnerian styles plus some of his own creative style. It's a really a magica piece, I suggest
> You take a listen.







P. Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue

Not as impressive as Don Giovanni though.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pugg said:


> P. Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-Bleue
> 
> Not as impressive as Don Giovanni though.


Well of course not! Comparing one of the greatest operas of all time to Ariane simply isn't fair... I think I could say that Don Giovanni is more impressive than just about every opera (except The Ring of the Nibelung, The Marriage of Figaro, and Tristan und Isolde).


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Elektra of course: my user name Agamemnon refers to the aria "Allein, Weh ganz allein" from that opera.

The reason is simple: opera is over the top, Wagner is opera over the top, Elektra is Wagner over the top. Elektra is the culmination of going over the top.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Pelléas Et Mélisande without a doubt for me. Can someone recommend more impressionistic Operas?


Not sure what impressionistic means in terms of opera, but I suspect it is something strange and unusual. For that I do recommend you give this one a try:

Strauss' Die Frau ohne Schatten

Here is a sample 




Here is the part of the opera on You Tube 




Here is the whole opera on You Tube:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Please captain I am not being rude, but we have a whole opera section on the forum.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/opera/


yes maybe move this thread to opera


----------

